# Off-Topic >  Robot Vac's Dirty (and Expensive) Little Secret

## tsbrownie

Our robot vacuum clean started acting strange. We had it fixed (no, not like the dog) and it cost a lot. I'm guessing I could have applied a simple repair and saved the money. See if you agree.






Samsung SR8950

----------

Rikk (Jul 18, 2019)

----------

